# My DIY Linear Bow Press DONE!!



## M.R.I (Aug 2, 2006)

Very Nice Great Job


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Nice press! I like the supports. Reminds me of the caution bar press.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Turned out nice


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Nice work! 

But unless you are going to anchor your press stand to the floor you may want to make the base bigger.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

yea, i can't believe how well it works too. It's super easy to turn and the fingers are simply milled, pressed with a small curve in them and welded. I have tried it on several bows and works flawlessly on all.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

looks good :thumbs_up


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

*Free Standing Press*

You and your friend have built a very nice and quality looking press. I like the simple design of the fingers:darkbeer:


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Sweet Job*

I would add just a small brace behind the fingers. Probably not needed but would make me feel better. Nice clean work, nice stand.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Cheese1 said:


> I would add just a small brace behind the fingers. Probably not needed but would make me feel better. Nice clean work, nice stand.


Those fingers will not go anywhere....there isn't that much pressure when pressed...


Here it is in action! Pressing a Mathews z7!


----------



## 57Frontier (May 25, 2006)

Looks good. I don't see anything wrong with the base the way it is. I would prefer to have some lateral adjustment on the fingers though. Unless you built it to only press your immediate bow in which case, excellent!:darkbeer:


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nicely done!
I like your "monopod" design with the addition of the "caution bar".
Nice and clean.
You will LOVE it!!!


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice looking press!....Great job to you guys!


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Looks fine in action*



2X_LUNG said:


> Those fingers will not go anywhere....there isn't that much pressure when pressed...
> 
> 
> Here it is in action! Pressing a Mathews z7!


Yeah, that does look fine without adding bracing behind the fingers.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice Job. How did you make the fingers ?


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

rigginuts said:


> Nice Job. How did you make the fingers ?


Had a guy that does great work do the entire thing. He milled them outta steel. You will not bend them with ANY bow.


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

very sweet, super jealous of all the guys building these, would love to build my own one day


----------



## Bigdee267 (Feb 12, 2014)

very nice job &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Bigdee267 (Feb 12, 2014)

do you have the blue print and materials, I want to try to make one 2X_Lungs


----------

